# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Manual για ενισχυτή σήματος Fracarro MBJ2640

## graphist83

Καλησπερα,

Ψαχνω service manual για τον παραπανω ενισχυτη καθως το τροφοδοτικό του ψήθηκε απο ενα συρμα που έπεσε μεσα... Δεν αναγνωριζω πολλα εξαρτηματα που εχουν καταστραφει. Υπαρχει δυνατότητα να βρεθει η εστω καποιος που εχει τον ιδιο να βγαλει φωτο το τροφοδοτικό?
Ευχαριστώ.

20181212_013719.jpg

----------


## johnkou

Εγω θα ελεγα οτι μπορεις να βαλεις ενα αλλο εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο τωρα μπορει ναναι 24v αλλα για σιγουρια κοιταξε στην εξοδο οι πυκνωτες στα ποσα volt ειναι.

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα παιδιά, έχω την εντύπωση κατά 99% ότι αυτό το μοντέλο θέλει 12Vdc..

----------

